

Ask HN: Where to go for a work-cation? e.g. wifi and a view - acgourley

I'm imagining some ultra modern cabin with an awesome view. Somewhere 4+ people can sit down with laptops, turn on some ambient music, and work in a relaxed state of mind.<p>Wifi optional I suppose, might be better without it. Should be climate controlled. While it would need to be driving distance from SF for us, I'd like to hear about any favorite spots world wide.
======
jcr
It seems everyone is ignoring your constraint, "driving distance from SF." But
your constraint depends on how much driving you want to do and how much you
want to pay also comes into play.

With a few hours drive North, you've got Humboldt, Mendocino, Marin, and other
charming coastal towns. With a few hours East you have Tahoe and plenty of
other places with snow this time of year. With up to a few hours South, you
have Half Moon Bay, Davenport, Santa Cruz, Moss Landing, Monterey, Carmel,
Moro Bay, Los Osos, Avila Beach, Pismo Beach, Santa Barbara, and more along
the coast.

Due to the seasonal movements of the coastal cloud layer, some places on the
cost actually have nicer weather during the winter than during the summer.
Mendocino, Pacifica, Morro Bay, and (Northern) Santa Barbara are like this.
Avila Beach is a strange anomaly and it is often nice year-round.

If you want mountains but no snow, there are lots of little places for
retreats in the coastal mountain range that runs from SF down to SLO. Some are
closer, and some are farther, but all are beautiful. The down-side is "fast"
connectivity, but you can often solve that with phone tethering.

Your best bet is to search through AirBnB and similar sites.

------
calbear81
Have you been up to Tomales Bay near the Point Reyes National Seashore?
There's a ton of amazing vacation rentals right along highway 1, including
many built over the water with amazing relaxing views. You're also close to
fresh oysters (season just started) and kayaking (blue waters) and great
hiking so there's a bunch of team activities you can take advantage of. When
you need to eat, head into Point Reyes station for some great pizza at
Stellina or make a picnic with cheese from Cowgirl Creamery.

[http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/california/san-
fran...](http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/california/san-francisco-
bay-ar/marshall)

Enjoy!

~~~
acgourley
I've visited point reyes but I didn't think so check for vacation rentals.
Those are the right price and range so thanks a lot.

~~~
calbear81
No problem. There might be some as well on the other side of Tomales in
Inverness. I've heard that this one is nice as well:
<http://www.poetsloft.com>

------
benologist
Little hotel called Oasis in Granada, Nicaragua. Internet's not great and
neither is the elec but it's a very old, very colonial little city on a giant
lake and with nearby volcanos.

Or a small town called Cahuita in Costa Rica, it's right on the Caribbean,
very peaceful and beautiful but again, internet and elec are not great. Near
Cahuita is another town called Puerto Viejo which is a total party town which
is heaps of fun.

Buenos Aires is also lots of fun, we're based in Palermo in the capital and
there are _three_ coworking places within a couple blocks of each other, and a
fourth one a mile or so away.

------
jnbiche
Southern coast of Turkey, around Kas and Fethiye, in the non-backpacker season
(non-summer). Great internet and infrastructure, kind locals, very cheap
pension rooms available, layers of history (including Roman amphitheaters),
and a gorgeous view of the Mediterranean.

------
dirkdeman
Stovepipe wells in Death Valley. It's an intriguing place, the heat is OK
right now, and I could easily spend a week or so. The desert, the soltitude,
the deserted gold-rush era ghost towns, it's just fascinating. Ask for a room
near the lobby for wifi coverage.

------
ImprovedSilence
For me, for this time of year, driving distance, TAHOE. Find a nice cabin on
the top of a ski resort, facing west, hunker down, enjoy the view of mountains
and snow, and don't get distracted by the snow bunnies (find a lodge further
off the crowded areas). Personally, if your teams work doesn't rely heavily on
having an internet connection, I'd go without it, being disconnected really
helps sometimes in my opinion.

Going world-wide... hard to say, there are so many places, and sometimes I
like urban scenery as much as the wilderness.

------
dylangs1030
Coastal Puglia, in Italy. Southern, very beautiful, cheaper because it's not
one of the main tourist attractions like Rome, Milan, Veneto, etc.

As for within driving distance...try www.jalamabeach.com. Quiet, uncrowded,
inexpensive, and on the beach. 3 hours from LA. Technically driveable.

Also - El Capitan and Refugio State Beaches. Not quite as far, but still
quiet, scenic and uncrowded.

